# Windows Socket Error 10048



## johnnieq (Nov 27, 1999)

An annoying error message continually pops up saying "Windows Socket Error (10048), on API bind"

How do I fix this?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

These problems have often been associated with trojans trying to connect to unavailable web hosts. Try doing an updated scan here:

http://housecall.antivirus.com/

Let us know what is found, if anything, and if there are any problems in cleaning.

One of several previous threads:

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=66404


----------

